# (III) Temperatura Mínima em Novembro de 2009



## Rog (28 Out 2009 às 20:42)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Novembro de 2009, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2009 às 21:46)

-3,1ºC a -4ºC...
Embora tais valores pareçam ainda tão distantes...


----------



## David sf (28 Out 2009 às 22:08)

-6 a -5,1 graus. Sejamos optimistas, lá para o final do mês não seria nada de muito anormal.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2009 às 22:29)

-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC a partir do dia 25


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2009 às 22:41)

-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Out 2009 às 22:42)

-6ºC a -5,1ºC. O valor mais baixo da temperatura mínima do ar foi de -10,9ºC no dia 18 de Novembro de 2007 em Mirandela.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2009 às 23:12)

-3.0ºC a-2.1ºC. Na 2ªsemana de Novembro porque na 2ªmetade do mês vem a chuva.


----------



## ruka (28 Out 2009 às 23:17)

-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC

talvez em Bragança lá mais para meio do mês


----------



## thunderboy (28 Out 2009 às 23:28)

-4.1ºc/-5ºc


----------



## jPdF (28 Out 2009 às 23:28)

-7.1  a -8 ºC lá mais para o fim do mês!!
numa noite fria no nordeste transmontano...
vamos ser positivos


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2009 às 01:01)

Eu estou confiante o frio vai chegar : *-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC*


----------



## |Ciclone| (29 Out 2009 às 07:51)

-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2009 às 09:17)

Votei -3,1 a -4ºC

Mas espero que seja mais frio que isto...


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2009 às 11:21)

*-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC*


----------



## Liliana15 (29 Out 2009 às 18:22)

Eu votei no intervalo *-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Out 2009 às 23:32)

-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2009 às 00:00)

-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Out 2009 às 01:30)

-2.0ºC a -1.1ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2009 às 22:33)

-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (30 Out 2009 às 22:37)

-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2009 às 23:58)

-5,0 ºC a -4,1 ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 10:27)

-5.0 a -4.1


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2009 às 11:26)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas registadas entre os *-5,1ºC* e os *-6,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2009 às 11:46)

*-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC *


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Nov 2009 às 04:07)

Boas

-4.9 

Abraços


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2009 às 03:06)

-4,0ºC a -3,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Acho que o intervalo neste momento é entre -1ºC e -2ºC, corrijam-me se estiver errado.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho que o intervalo neste momento é entre -1ºC e -2ºC, corrijam-me se estiver errado.



Penso que a temperatura mínima mais baixa registada em Novembro foi em Lamas de Mouro no dia 26 de Novembro. E foi <-2,5ºC e >-3ºC.






Assim o intervalo vencedor foi:
-3,0ºC a -2,1ºC

E os vencedores foram:
*algarvio1980, Mário Barros*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

ou seja, só 2 pessoas acertaram 
O frio de Novembro foi um flop, não admira com tanta chuva. Cheira-me que Dezembro vai pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## meteo (8 Dez 2009 às 01:27)

Parabéns aos vencedores.
Muito bem Mário Barros a ganhar apostando num mês com pouco frio.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2009 às 03:11)

meteo disse:


> Muito bem Mário Barros a ganhar apostando num mês com pouco frio.



E já é a segunda vez que isto acontece. Da outra vez com com o *fsl*.
Acho que ele está cada vez mais "convertido ao aquecimento".


----------

